# Vorwarnung!



## Annett (24. März 2009)

Hallo Rätsel- und Plaudereckenfreunde. 

Die neue Saison beginnt merklich, die Kapazitäten in der Portalsübersicht werden wieder für die Teich-Themen benötigt.

Daher wird die Plauderecke ab Ende der Woche wieder (wie schon in der letzten Saison) von uns aus der Portalsübersicht genommen. 
Über den Index und die "Neuen Beiträge" sind die darin enthaltenen Themen und Beiträge aber nach wie vor abrufbar. 

Auf eine erfolgreiche Saison 2009.


----------

